# Seeking DW621 manual



## TDDriver (Oct 6, 2009)

If anybody has a manual for DW621 in PDF and is willing to email it to me, I'd be much obliged. Just got one from ebay to drive me new (to me) Woodrat.

TIA
Larry

[email protected]


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Larry,

You should find everything you want to know about your router at this link.

DEWALT DW621 : 2 HP (maximum motor HP) EVS Plunge Router

It would be a good idea to remove your email address from your post before the spam bots find it


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

I have the same router youll like it lots me thinks...


----------



## TDDriver (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks, Bob. Exactly what I needed.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

TDDriver said:


> Thanks, Bob. Exactly what I needed.


Glad to be of service Larry


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Here is one in psf. jasper-router-compat.pdf (576.8 KB)
Hope this is helpful


----------

